# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Kỳ nghỉ hè tuyệt vời tại hoi an hotel

## kshoiian

Trút bỏ những âu lo thường nhật của cuộc sống bạn cùng gia đình hãy tận hưỡng kỳ nghỉ hè tuyệt vời tại Hội An. Đến với Hội An cùng thả mình vui đùa sóng biển Cửa Đại, cùng dạo chơi trên đường phố xinh xắn trong khu phố cổ, cùng thưởng thức đặc sản ẩm thực Hội an. Hơn hết nữa các bạn được tận hưởng dịch vụ khách sạn 4 sao tại HOI AN HOTEL với giá cực kỳ ưu đãi sẽ là kỳ nghỉ hè khó quyên của gia đình bạn. 

HOI AN HOTEL là khách sạn 4 sao tọa lạc ngay bên trung tâm phố cổ. Khách sạn bao gồm 150 phòng đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Phòng được thiết kế thanh lịch, trang trí hài hòa giữa cổ điển và hiện đại. Mỗi phòng đều có ban công riêng nhìn ra một khu vườn xanh tuyệt đẹp.

“CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DÀNH CHO KHÁCH VIỆT NAM VÀ NGƯỜI NƯỚC NGOÀI LÀM VIỆC TẠI VIỆT NAM”
Giá phòng cực kỳ ưu đãi chỉ áp dụng từ 3/05/2013 – 30/09/2013
Superior                     :           VND 992,000 ++/đêm
Deluxe           :           VND 1,173,000 ++/đêm 
Junior Suite  :           VND 1,537,000 ++/đêm 
Grand Suite  :           VND 2,537,000 ++ /đêm 
* Giá chưa bao gồm 10% VAT và 5% phí phục vụ



Giá trên bao gồm:
Ăn sáng tự chọn cho hai người
Nước trái cây và khăn lạnh vào ngày nhận phòng
Miễn phí học Taichi tại khuôn viên vườn của khách sạn
Miễn phí Internet và Wifi xuyên suốt khách sạn
Miễn phí sử dụng phòng tập thể dục, hồ bơi
Miễn phí xe đưa đón từ khách sạn đến bãi biển Cửa Đại và ngược lại (theo lịch trình và địa điểm quy định)
Nhận phòng sớm và trả phòng muộn (tùy thuộc vào theo tình trạng phòng)

Chính sách dành cho trẻ em:
Miễn phí 01 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi khi ở cùng giường và dung chung bữa sáng với bố mẹ
Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên, phí phụ thu giường phụ sẽ được áp dụng

Chương trình khuyến mãi trên chỉ áp dụng với khách đặt trực tiếp với bộ phận đặt phòng của khách sạn qua email reservation@hoianhotel.com.vn hoặc qua điện thoại (+84) 510 3861445






[TD]VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ VỚI BỘ PHẬN ĐẶT PHÒNG ĐỂ BIẾT THÊM CHI TIẾT 
Địa chỉ: 10 Trần Hưng Đạo, Hội An, Quảng Nam
Điện thoại: (84-510) 3861 445 [/TD]
Email: reservation@hoianhotel.com.vn 
Website: www.hoianhotel.com.vn

----------


## saigonmua

Mình muốn đi Hội An tham quan một chuyến

----------


## dung89

Hội An chắc đẹp lắm

----------

